# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  مشکل در تبدیل فایل word به Excel

## leilijan

سلام
من یک فایل word دارم که در آن یکسری تاریخ هست.وقتی آن را به Excel تبدیل می کنم،به جای تاریخها یکسری عدد قرار می دهد.لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چطوری Convert از word به excel انجام بشه که تاریخها بهم نریزه.

----------


## samaneh_h

به نظر نمی‌رسه مشکل شما مربوط به اکسس باشه ؟؟

----------


## leilijan

نمی دونم :ناراحت:   ولی من از access که به excel تبدیل می کنم این مشکل را دارم.کسی می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
اگر براتون امکان داره نمونه فایل رو آپلود کنید تا بهتر بشه بررسیش کرد .

----------


## samaneh_h

مشکل اینه که گفتی از ورد به اکسل..فایلتو بذار دوست عزیز

----------


## leilijan

فایل را آپلود کردم.اگر کسی می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه که چگونه این فایل Word را به Excel کانورت کنم طوری که فرمت اطلاعاتش بهم نریزه.

----------


## shahin_zooroo

موفق باشید

----------


## Aryan mollaei

*مشکل در تبدیل فایل word به Excel*

----------

